# howto make thinkpad trackpoint settings permanent

## LoTeK

hi,

do someone know where the trackpoint configurations of thinkpads are stored? With every linux distribution the settings for speed and sensitivity are always "97" and "128" so they must be hardcoded somewhere...

I've always made a rc.local file with:

```
echo 255 > /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/speed

echo 255 > /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/sensitivity
```

 but on one hand it's a bad solution, because why not saving the configuration I want once and for all and on the other hand with every linux distribution so far (mint, fedora, arch) and unfortunately even with gentoo sometimes the script get executed and sometimes not. I even add 

```
sleep 10
```

 and it still doesn't work always..

(with gentoo I made a file in /etc/local.d/ )

----------

## BillWho

LoTeK,

I'm not sure where permanent settings are stored, but I use xset to set the properties on startup. 

Instead of echo try xset m 4 2 - that setting works fine for me.

----------

## LoTeK

BillWho,

thanks, I didn't know that feature (only xset -dpms s off to disable the screensaver when I'm reading..)

the strange thing is, when I echo something extrem to the trackpoint-sensitivity (speed is unaffected):

echo 10 > /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/sensitivity

then nothing works and xset m 4 2 doesn't change anything, however if I use the defaults (97, 128) then xset m 4 2 effects the trackpoint to my satisfaction. The good thing is that xset doesn't have to be executed by root, but the echo-thing is only allowed as root (and one can't change the permission of the /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/, even not as root, which of course wouldn't be good, but nonetheless strange).

I consider this as a big step forward, but it isn't my desired configuration yes..

----------

## BillWho

LoTeK.

I have an Inspiron N5050 laptop, but no speed  or sensitivity files in /sys/devices/platform/   :Confused: 

Maybe it's a kernel setting that I'm missing, but it doesn't appear to be necessary given the xset method of manipulating those mouse properties.

----------

